
Ask HN: Do you use a shell other than your system's default? - webmaven
A few project ideas popped into my head related to programming languages, VMs, command-line environments, and related areas (too soon to tell what, if anything, will come of them). This made me realize that I had a big hole in my background knowledge: I had no idea what needs, desires, or pain points prompt people to switch their default shell to something different, since I had never been tempted to do so myself.<p>So, if you&#x27;ve switched from whatever shell your system bundles by default to something else such as cash, fish, or zsh, why did you switch? How did it work out?<p>I&#x27;d also be interested to know the kind of work you do on the command line.
======
dozzie
> So, if you've switched from whatever shell your system bundles by default to
> something else such as cash, fish, or zsh, why did you switch?

From bash to zsh, because completion propositions are displayed _below_ the
prompt (subsequent displays of the choices don't steal the terminal history).

> How did it work out?

I use it for over ten years. It should speak for itself.

> I'd also be interested to know the kind of work you do on the command line.

Everything but browsing WWW.

~~~
sheraz
Yup. This guy gets it (even though we disagree in other threads :)

Same here. Zsh on home and work machine.

Also, I've added hammerspoon to bring a little more customization and
productivity to my OSX desktop.

~~~
webmaven
Thanks for the reply!

So what sort of work are you doing on the command line, design, development,
admin? Be as vague or detailed as you like.

~~~
sheraz
All three, but recently I've been diving deep on devops. Lots of docker,
automation, and Azure, actually.

